# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  persian datetime picker

## hpx

سلام
کنترل datetime picker فارسی برای pocket pc سراغ ندارید؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

آقای هادی اسکندری در سایت زیر
http://www.codeproject.com/cs/miscctrl/FarsiLibrary.asp
یک کتابخانه کامل برای کار با تاریخ فارسی ارائه کرده اند که سورس آن هم موجود است
اما چون برنامه جهت pc نوشته شده بایستی یا خود تغییرات لازم را بدهید یا اینکه طبق فرمایش خود آقای اسکندری در مقاله منتظر نسخه ppc آن باشید.

----------


## farhadkey

سلام 

من Timepicker آقای اسکندری را برای  PPC درست کردم .
اینو ببین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=126327

----------


## mdssoft

اینجا یه Persian DateTimePicker هست که با JavaScript نوشته شده.
خیلی کار باهاش راحته.

یه نگاه بنداز : http://mds-soft.persianblog.ir/post/121/

----------

